# warning signs for venomous room.



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a sign to put on the outside of my venomous room door but I can't find much, I want a snake picture on it like a silhouette of a cobra and the obvious lettering.

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

You are going to have too make one yourself, i used this site though Warning Label Generator its very cool.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Theres a couple of very good websites for that kind of thing, these are quite good:

Safety Signs, Fire Signs, Hazard Signs, Warning Signs, Mandatory Signs and more from Safety-Signs.com


Buildasign.co.uk - Estate signs, Bespoke signs and


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Have one made?
PERSONALISED SNAKE HOUSE GARDEN SHED SIGN on eBay (end time 28-Apr-11 22:25:48 BST)


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys I've managed to find a local decal company. They told me they could do anything I like on it which. is cool so I'm gonna use a square price of PCCillin sheet and have it on that.


Sam


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol I was gonna say I could do you a sticker any length by 62mm

Only prints black onto white label though


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Is this intended for warning your family and friends only? Unfortunately, in the society of litigation we now live in, you may find yourself paying damages to a burglar who rummaged through a rattlers viv expecting to find jewellery!! I would suggest that apart from the standard 'skull-and-crossbones' or 'cobra silhoette' you include some form of clearly legible wording like: CAUTION - THIS ROOM CONTAINS HIGHLY VENOMOUS REPTILES or words to that effect. I would suggest that each viv containing venomous stock is clearly labelled with the contents and whether or not they'll facilitate a meeting with God. 

If you want to take it a step further, you can draft and post (in a clearly visable point in the room and at all telephones in the house) a summerized emergency procedure for envenoming which can be researched and correlated with your nearest medical facility able and willing to treat venomous snake bites of the species you house. This will include contact numbers of relevant doctors and venom specialists who will be able to save your life in such an unlikely event. Its the responsible thing to do! Keep in mind that it will take just one negligent fatality to jeopardize venomous keeping for everyone in the UK, if not Europe!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Mehelya said:


> Is this intended for warning your family and friends only? Unfortunately, in the society of litigation we now live in, you may find yourself paying damages to a burglar who rummaged through a rattlers viv expecting to find jewellery!! I would suggest that apart from the standard 'skull-and-crossbones' or 'cobra silhoette' you include some form of clearly legible wording like: CAUTION - THIS ROOM CONTAINS HIGHLY VENOMOUS REPTILES or words to that effect. I would suggest that each viv containing venomous stock is clearly labelled with the contents and whether or not they'll facilitate a meeting with God.
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, you can draft and post (in a clearly visable point in the room and at all telephones in the house) a summerized emergency procedure for envenoming which can be researched and correlated with your nearest medical facility able and willing to treat venomous snake bites of the species you house. This will include contact numbers of relevant doctors and venom specialists who will be able to save your life in such an unlikely event. Its the responsible thing to do! Keep in mind that it will take just one negligent fatality to jeopardize venomous keeping for everyone in the UK, if not Europe!


I am aware of this. It does share in my original post that I'd like a snake symbol with THE OBVIOUS LETTERING.


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry to have come across as 'doubting'. The post wasn't intended as a dig at your responsability or ability. :blush: Just trying to help.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Mehelya said:


> Sorry to have come across as 'doubting'. The post wasn't intended as a dig at your responsability or ability. :blush: Just trying to help.


 Not at all, no problem: victory:


----------

